# MN Opener



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am headed to Mille Lacs after work here in a bit. Anyone else headed out?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Where on mille lacs?

On my way to isle right now. Looking forward to seein the normal crew again, wetting some lines, and drinking some beers.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The SW side, by Bayview. We boated 7 fish for the weekend. Only one out of the slot. Good times! :beer:

Oh plus one Bullhead.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

We wader fished this weekend on Little Pine and did pretty well. Roughly around 70 fish amongst two of us with the ratio of keeper fish to slot fish 1:4 largest being around 28 inches.(CPR) and found out what a dogfish looks like, very ugly.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We hit up Devils last weekend with limited results. The weeks leading up to last weekend was some incredible fishing but a little snow and some colder temps slowed things a bit in the area we have been fishing!

Here is greenc's biggest fish from last weekend (CPR)


----------

